# Sticky  Definitive Technology AW 5500 Outdoor Speaker (Single, White)



## Reviews Bot

*Definitive Technology AW 5500 Outdoor Speaker (Single, White)*

*Description:*
5-1/4 inch active driver pressure coupled to a 5 x 8 inch racetrack-shaped Planar Low Bass Radiator has total bass radiating area greater than an 8 inch woofer to belt out powerful bass that fills outdoor areas with rich big speaker sound Fully sealed design, aluminum grilles, and rugged PolyStone enclosures, the AW5500s can be fully exposed to the elements and still reliably deliver their indoor speaker sound quality for years of outdoor listening enjoyment Integrated Aluminum mounting brackets and unique enclosure shape allow a full 360 degrees of rotation for maximum placement flexibility AW5500s feature the same technologies found in Definitive's top-of-the-line indoor speakers for no compromise sound quality Available in Black and (paintable) White finish Five Year Limited warranty Packaged one to a carton Legendary Definitive Performance-Outdoors! Now you can enjoy the incomparable sound of Definitive Technology anywhere around your home with the groundbreaking AW5500 All-Weather loudspeakers. These technology-packed wonders feature high excursion active drivers pressure-coupled to racetrack-shaped Low-Bass Radiators to give you more than double the bass output while maintaining a weather-tight seal for ultimate placement flexibility, reliability, and performance. With their fully sealed design, aluminum grilles, and rugged PolyStone enclosures, the AWs can be fully exposed to the elements and still reliably deliver their indoor speaker sound quality for years of outdoor listening enjoyment. Their integrated galvanized steel brackets and unique shape allow a full 360 degrees of rotation allowing the listener to orient the active drivers toward the listening area. Pointing the active driver baffle towards the listener while the Low-Bass Radiator side faces the wall or ground gives you the ideal balance of clear mids, extended highs, and thunderous bass even in the tough acoustic conditions of the great outdoors. Now you can have it all &md

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Definitive Technology*EAN*0093207057328*Feature*Single outdoor all-weather speaker
Equipped with one 5.25-inch BDSS cast basket bass/mid driver
Equipped with one 5x8-inch pressure-driven low-bass radiator
Equipped with one 1-inch pure aluminum dome tweeter
Frequency response: 45 Hz - 30 kHz*Item Height*8.13 inches*Item Length*12.69 inches*Item Width*7.75 inches*Label*Definitive Technology*Manufacturer*Definitive Technology*MPN*NEAB*NumberOfItems*1*Package Height*10.5 inches*Package Length*15.8 inches*Package Weight*10 pounds*Package Width*10.8 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*NEAB*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*Definitive Technology*SKU*DEFAW5500W*Studio*Definitive Technology*Title*Definitive Technology AW 5500 Outdoor Speaker (Single, White)*UPC*093207057328*UPCList - UPCListElement*093207057328*Item Weight*28*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*NEAB*Model*NEAB*Color*White*Department*Electronics


----------

